# Lunar newstar 58 / moonstar 580



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

Hi, 

Considering the above as a first MH after looking round everything else and this ticks all the boxes. Are there any pointers that anyone can give as to weak points/what to look for? They seem to be quite well put together and am considering recent S/H rather than new which would probably rule out the moonstar. Am I correct in believing that they are basically the same?

Any help for a newbie gratefully received!! Thanks in advance

best regards
David


----------



## Dunworkin (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi David,

We felt like you that these ticked all the boxes for us. We looked at the Moonstar 580 and the best price we saw was about £32,000 new. We decided on an old style Newstar 58. Not so pretty on the outside, but we felt just as good on the inside. We bought one which is just 3 years old, done 6,000 miles, is like new, and cost only £19,250 after a bit of haggling.
With that sort of saving, why buy new?
We've had one weekend away to try everything out. Everything works fine so we are very happy.
Going to Spain next week for 4 weeks so will have a better idea when we return if there are any problems.
Anyway, good luck.

John


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks - much appreciated and what I suspected and a big saving for basically cosmetic improvements (and slightly better engines)

best regards

David


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks for the advice - have gone for a 2006 newstar 58 with just over 3k on the clock. Only concern was the 2.0 engine but I know I can re-map it. cheers


----------

